# Gore gone bonkers?????



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can understand a radical Muslim cleric inflaming the Arab masses against the United States, but what the heck is old buddy Al doing.

I don't know how many have heard this, but Gore was in Saudi Arabia telling people that Americans are prejudice against Arabs and that many have been illegally detained and held in --- I think he said squalor. What is he trying to do get more of our soldiers killed.

They are looking into who paid for his travel and speech. It looks like the one company is the company owned by the family of our good buddy Osamma. I am at a loss for words. He must have an agenda, but what, I don't get it???? Doesn't he have enough sense to understand the ramifications of this type of talk in the mid-east? I don't know what to think. Has anyone else paid any attention to this? Can you figure out why he would do this? I'll need somebody to explain this one to me. Partisanship can't get this bad can it?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Clinton and Gore both solved all our problems in the middle east check this out:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/ac2/wp-dy ... 1-2001Oct2


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Gore's Remarks in Saudi Arabia Draw Strong Criticism
By Patrick Goodenough
CNSNews.com International Editor
February 14, 2006

(CNSNews.com) - A speech in which former Vice President Al Gore told a mostly Saudi audience that the U.S. had committed "terrible abuses" against Arabs after 9/11 continues to make waves, with critics calling the remarks disloyal and "inappropriate during a time of war."

Some also challenged Gore's reported assertion that "thoughtless" U.S. visa policies towards Arabs were playing into al Qaeda's hands. The most serious questions, however, involved Gore's decision to criticize his country's policies while abroad -- at a time when Muslim feelings against the West are running high.

Addressing the Jeddah Economic Forum, Gore said Sunday that after the Sept. 11, 2001 attacks, Arabs in America had been "indiscriminately rounded up, often on minor charges of overstaying a visa or not having a green card in proper order, and held in conditions that were just unforgivable."

Gore told his audience, *"I do want you to know that it does not represent the desires or wishes or feelings of the majority of the citizens of my country."*

In a statement, the National Association of Chiefs of Police accused Gore of having "crossed the line of diplomatic decency by denigrating his own country within the Islamic world."

It said if he had evidence of "terrible abuses" he should put it before the Department of Justice or Congress.

The body also called the comments "shrill," "loathsome" and "ugly," and said they should be condemned by Republicans, Democrats and Independents alike.

"What possesses a former vice president of the U.S. to travel to the birthplace of Islamist terrorism and denounce his country?" asked the website Investors.com in an editorial.

"Unhinged by the 2000 electoral debacle, he has forgotten the meaning of 'loyal opposition,'" it concluded. "Now his only entitlement is disgrace."

Terence Jeffrey, editor of Human Events magazine, questioned Gore's statements criticizing post-9/11 visa policy, given the conclusions of the 9/11 commission that the hijackers - 15 of whom were Saudis - had taken advantage of weak immigration and law enforcement in the U.S.

Conservative bloggers also weighed in, calling Gore's remarks repugnant, insidious - even treasonous - and a debate is raging on Al Gore website discussion forums.

Many critics noted that Gore was making the comments in a country characterized by an absence of democracy, religious freedom violations, and second-class status for women

Irish President Mary McAleese and Cherie Blair, wife of British Prime Minister Tony Blair, both also addressed the forum, speaking in a venue in which men and women were physically separated from each other. They called for women's participation in Saudi Arabia's political and economic life.

The three-day forum, now in its seventh year, has become a major event on the kingdom's calendar, and is sometimes nicknamed the Middle East Doha.

Previous keynote speakers have included former President Clinton, whose 2002 appearance netted him a $300,000 fee, according to the campaign finance website PoliticalMoneyOnline. Clinton returned in 2004.

Former President George H.W. Bush and his businessman son, Neil Bush, have also participated in past forums. Other visitors this year included former German Chancellor Gerhard Schroder and Forbes Inc. president Steve Forbes.

According to the forum website, the Saudi Binladin Group - the Jeddah-based construction firm owned by Osama bin Laden's family - has been a key sponsor, listed in that capacity for this year's event as well as those in 2004 and 2002.

The company, which employs 35,000 people, has distanced itself from the al-Qaeda leader.

Reprinted from NewsMax.com

Monday, Feb. 13, 2006 6:27 p.m. EST

Al Gore Event Funded by Bin Laden's Family

The Saudi Arabia seminar that was addressed by former Vice President Al Gore over the weekend in a speech that criticized the U.S. for being too tough on Arabs was sponsored, in part, by Osama bin Laden's family.

On Saturday, the state-run Saudi news outlet Arab News reported that the Jeddah Economic Forum, where Gore spoke, was funded by "Saudi Arabian Airlines, the Saudi Binladin Group, Gulf One Investment Bank, Saudi Basic Industries Corp." and an array of other big companies with ties to the Middle East.

The Saudi BinLadin Group - which is Saudi Arabia's largest construction company - is run by Osama bin Laden's brothers and cousins. Jeddah, the site of the forum attended by Gore, is Osama bin Laden's hometown.

Although family members claim they've disowned bin Laden, his mother told reporters after the 9/11 attacks that she received advanced warning from him that something big was about to happen.

A wealthy bin Laden niece also reportedly abandoned her lower Manhattan apartment three weeks before the 9/11 attacks.

The BinLadin Group's longtime involvement in the Jeddah forum has been widely reported in the Mideast and European press.

In January 2002, ex-President Clinton addressed the JEF, which paid him $267,000 for his speech. According to London's Financial Times:

"The conference was dominated by the Saudis' desire to overcome the pressures of September 11 and strengthen U.S.-Saudi ties . . . The BinLadin Group, one of the forum's backers, has been battered by its association with Osama."

Other JEF speakers that year included President Bush's younger brother, Neil.

It's not known whether - or how much - Mr. Gore was paid for his speech.[/b]


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've been watching this story about Gore for the last three days and it is just amazing the left is so caught up in a non issue hunting accident and are quickly looking away from what Gore did. Not only did Gore make the statement that Muslims were being indiscriminately round up, which is a lie, but went on to say they were being detained in the most horrible conditions possible. And he said this in Saudi Arabia in front of a Muslim audience. This guy is a complete nut case and to think almost half the people in the US wanted him for President. If we could just tie Bush's name to the story somehow I'm sure the same group that is trying to condemn the White House in the Cheney thread would be all over this one.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

While I think most of us know that Al Gore doesn't speak for "the majority of the American people", we need to be aware that these types are among us, doing harm on a daily basis. I also think (is that a black helicopter I hear?) that if the people who really run this country thought good ol' Al was really causing a problem his plane would be tragically lost in the desert. Burl


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

One more reason to drop to my knees and thank the lord that Gore lost florida....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:roll: :roll: 
No they wouldn't do that( sounds like all the crazy rumors and stuff about Ron Brown)

Anyway why would they want to shut him up when another prominent democrat is again making an utter fool out of himself and by extension the entire democrat party :beer: .

Gore and his ilk continue making the Demoncrats look like the peace at any price party they have been for the last 30 years. Its not flying anymore and the leftist mainstream media has lost much of its influence so they cannot cover up the extreme liberal lunacy these nitwits spout. Thank God for the internet and talk radio :beer:

Gores following in the footstep of Jimmy Carter another one that never met a despotic country or dictator he didn' like and loves to join with in badmouthing the USA.

With Gore all you have to do is let him spout off. 
I especially love it when he starts ranting and gets all wild it showcases the far left lunatics the run of the mill normal everyday Democrats have allowed their leaders to bow to!

Keep it up and keep losing elections :wink:

You demoncrats don't need enemies with "friends" like Gore representing you
I love it :beer: 
Interesting how you don't see much covering this on ABC,NBC,CBS but boy oh boy are they mad about not knowing when Cheney shot his friend.
I guess a vice president shooting his country isn't big news. :eyeroll:

This sums it up for me
"To Democrats like Al Gore, 9/11 never happened. :******: There is no terrorist threat. Had Al Gore won the 2000 election (Thank you, God) not only would we have had 9/11, but probably more terrorist attacks. The left doesn't take it seriously. They're more worried about offending Muslims than they are preventing Islamic terrorists from killing more Americans. It's just fine for Al Gore to go to Saudi Arabia, the home of the virulently anti-American and hyper-violent Wahabbi Islamic sect, and slam his own country. But, whatever he does, don't say anything that could offend a Muslim~"

There's not a dime's worth of difference between Democrats and Republicans on most things these days, but the irresponsible comments of Al Gore over the weekend in Saudi Arabia illustrate one thing. Gore, and leftists like him .. including John Kerry and Hillary Clinton ... must never be trusted with the reins of power in the Oval Office again. This country needs defending. They simply won't do it.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Al Gore is a disgrace on about every level that my mind can possibly decipher.

I find this to be nothing more (or less) than his latest dubious exploit ... I find nothing shocking or surprising about it.

To comprehend his level of moronic thinking ... you need only refer back and realize he is the guy who first fell in line to support the Candidacy of Howard Dean on the Democratic Ticket in the last election.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

No, he's a proud typical democrat! uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What bothers me he is like one of those jealous boyfriends who kills his girlfriend if he can't have her. If Big Al can't be president he will drive us into the ground. It looks like revenge for rejection. To think this man nearly had his finger on the button is scary. One false move and he would have nuked --------- pick the red state of your choice.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

He should of married Jane Fonda, two peas from the same pod.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

but didn't he invent the internet :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Totally inappropriate for Gore to do this. :eyeroll:


----------

